# Need Source of Fly Materials in Pensacola



## 60hertz (Oct 1, 2007)

Anyone in Pensacola sell fly making materials?


----------



## asago (Nov 11, 2008)

If you find out please let me know... I make semi-annual trips back to Atlanta and if I don't find a place down here I will probably restock at the Fish Hawk up there... be glad to take orders and bring you back some stuff...


----------



## atlast740 (Dec 19, 2007)

bass pro shop in destin has most anything u want in fly tying


----------



## true-king (Oct 2, 2007)

The bass pro shops have a good selection. Gulf Breeze B&T has some stuff.


----------



## Kingfish53 (Sep 11, 2008)

I talked to Steve in Dizzy Lizzy's on Sat. and he said he is restocking and would have some for stuff in a couple of weeks. Gulf Breeze Bait and Tackle had a decent amount of stuff!


----------



## tailfisher (Oct 7, 2007)

bass pro shop in spanish fort or destin , gulf breeze bait and tackle , I always buy my supplies from mudhole.com.


----------



## timeflies (Oct 3, 2007)

What exactly are you looking for? It may be as simple as just picking out what you want from my stash. My hobby room is being transformed to a nursery.....hopefully a blue one.....with fish on the walls....and a crib shaped like a boat.....that would be cool.


----------



## 60hertz (Oct 1, 2007)

just looking for a little saltwater flash to put back on my chug-bugs.


----------



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

Lots sof Christmas stuff works fine for flies and costs about 1/10 as much as what you buy in fly shops. Check Big Lot for Christmas stuff all year. 

Craft store stuff works fine too. Road kill is another source--just make sure it is dead before tryint to cut a tail off.


----------



## a (Oct 2, 2007)

GBB&T has what you looking for


----------



## 60hertz (Oct 1, 2007)

> *dblhlr (2/11/2009)*GBB&T has what you looking for


thanks.


----------



## broglin (Jan 1, 2009)

Their is a full Orvis Store in Sandestin, just a few miles east on 98 up from BassPro Shop where they have fully equipped shop for flyfishing and guideservice also. You can also call them and ask for Brook or Jason and ask them what you are looking for...Great guys and great sevice.


----------



## Sake (Jun 6, 2009)

I feel your pain I drove all over Pensacola today looking for hooks for a rattler clouser pattern. Bass Pro at Spanish Fort has a good selection I should have just drove the 50 minutes vise driving all over Pcola, also checkout 



www.JSflyfishing.com



The regular shipping will get here in 4 days, lots of good deals.


----------

